# Kits That PL "HAD" On The Drawing Board



## MonsterModelMan

What kits did PL ever have on the drawing board that never made it?

If you have pics or factory sketches, can you post the links here or e-mail them to me?

The only one that comes to mind is the 2000 Godzilla with the babies...sorry but I do not have a pic of this kit.

ChrisW...I remember you showing us some of the box artwork that you did that never made it to the final cut but the kits however did make it to production. 

MMM


----------



## John P

Big Franky!!


----------



## Zorro

Whirley Bats


----------



## MonsterModelMan

John P said:


> Big Franky!!


Now that's wishful thinking...

I'm not talking about "wish lists" here...

This was NEVER on the drawing board from what I remember ...

MMM


----------



## Mitchellmania

I would have loved to have that GODZILLA diorama!!! I wonder who has the buildup that was shown at the toy fare? I Have a pic of it somewhere.


----------



## Nova Designs

Ash's chanisaw arm with blinky lights and motorized sound fx!


----------



## MonsterModelMan

Nova Designs said:


> Ash's chanisaw arm with blinky lights and motorized sound fx!


What was this kit? Never heard of it or ever saw a concept drawing...
Guess some people can't seem to stay on topic!

MMM


----------



## JamesDFarrow

Bump!

James


----------



## Nova Designs

MonsterModelMan said:


> What was this kit? Never heard of it or ever saw a concept drawing...
> Guess some people can't seem to stay on topic!
> 
> MMM



I'm sorry was that an attempt to insult me? Pardon me for having a sense of humor.


----------



## MonsterModelMan

I wasn't trying to insult you Nova D...sorry..just trying to spur some conversation about the topic...

Wasn't there talk about a LIS kit...like Debbie or something?

I know that there was a Yama's Hawg and we saw a prototype of it too!

Someone also mentioned a "swimming creature" but I don't remember seeing any drawings of that either...does anyone have any input about this subject?

MMM


----------



## phrankenstign

The Godzilla w/babies was on the drwaing board. There were even pictures of it in the first dealer catalog.

Did they ever considered a bigger LIS Chariot or Space Pod?

I also remember talk of a Creature kit coming out. Dice1, in particular, seemed to be excited about it at the time.


----------



## AFILMDUDE

I was excited as well about a new creature sculpt, but don't recall seeing a thing - not even a concept drawing. I think it was more than a rumour though.


----------



## dreamer

It was more than a rumor. What Dice told us, and Lisa confirmed, was that the thing got quite a ways in development before PL discovered the distributors informed them that they had no confidence that it would sell and would thus not carry it to the marketplace. PL had to drop it. I've never understood how that works or why companies are forced to go along with it, but apparently that's the way of things. Nobody explained it more completely. 

Dice also said that a sculpt had been done (Jim Groman, maybe?) and there was talk at one point that he might release it as a resin kit. Guess that depends who rightfully owns it (since PL commissoned it).

That's the only two kits I can think of that are confirmed - Creech and AmeriGodzi (hate the movie but was eager for the kit). 

In repops, we were told (I think?) that Wonder Woman was up but DC wouldn't license.

I missed that Chris White artwork, would love to see it!

During one of those BB "chats" with Tom Lowe, he expressed enthusiasm for a bigger-scaled Kong (new sculpt) to go with the PL original Godzilla. We raised the idea, not him...but he said he liked it and would look into it. And that's the last we heard of_ that_.

The rest, I believe, was mostly wishful thinking and rumors. There were hints of another LIS kit coming out, it never did...I think it was just the chrome-plated J2 reissue that was meant, and we had all hoped it was going to be a Chariot.


----------



## RMC

hey......MMM i agree with you 100%........some people can't stay on topic,and i wonder if thats the reason why culttvman left this board !


----------



## origAurora buyer

Tom Lowe indicated that a larger Seaview would be a reality by/about 2005. He was pretty strong about it on his last open chat with us a couple of years ago on the PLBB.

OAB


----------



## razorwyre1

dreamer said:


> It was more than a rumor. What Dice told us, and Lisa confirmed, was that the thing got quite a ways in development before PL discovered the distributors informed them that they had no confidence that it would sell and would thus not carry it to the marketplace. PL had to drop it. I've never understood how that works or why companies are forced to go along with it, but apparently that's the way of things. Nobody explained it more completely.


well dreamer, its very simple. the retailers buy from the distributors. if a company plans an item, and the distributors wont carry it for whatever reason, then the manufacturer has no outlet for it and would lose money if they produced it. 

im working with a company right now that has a licence to produce universal monsters items. i suggested a few possible products, and was told point blank that the universal mosters appeal to collectors only, have little or no value as a mass marketed item, and therefore to just shelve those ideas. the person who told me that had no particular axe to grind, but was just basing it on sales experience with other products they had produced. i could have shouted about the frito lay license all day long, but their experience trumps that. in the face of that, the distributors attitude about new universal monsters kits is quite understandable.


----------



## flyingfrets

origAurora buyer said:


> Tom Lowe indicated that a larger Seaview would be a reality by/about 2005. He was pretty strong about it on his last open chat with us a couple of years ago on the PLBB.
> 
> OAB


I remember this discussion like it was yesterday. Really was looking forward to a bigger Seaview, but if you want one I guess you'd have to go with MiM or Lunar's kits (if *they're* even still in production).

Too bad...Polar would've done a nice job at a reasonable price. At this point in life, I don't have hundreds to drop on one kit...


----------



## John P

RMC said:


> hey......MMM i agree with you 100%........some people can't stay on topic,and i wonder if thats the reason why culttvman left this board !


 And screw him if he can't take a joke. Wandering discussions are the best thing abut discussion boards. That's why it's called a discussion. You never know what pearl of wisdom or tidbit of good info you're gonna get as the thread evolves. Plus, there ain't a DAMN thing wrong with having some harmless fun, and it's nice to do so without someone clamping the thread down because "it has nothing to do with the scope of this forum." If I want to be deadly serious, I'll go hang out on a cancer discussion bboard. This here, is supposed to be fun.


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson

John P said:


> And screw him if he can't take a joke.


And happy thanksgiving to you too, John.

Steve


----------



## TAY666

dreamer said:


> I missed that Chris White artwork, would love to see it!


Ask and you shall receive.
http://tylisaari.com/models/shows/wf2004/chrisw.htm


----------



## BatToys

Tom was interested in photorealistic Batman kits based on the 1966 tv show actors.
But that was at least 3 years ago so I guess the idea was dropped.


----------



## MonsterModelMan

TAY666 said:


> Ask and you shall receive.
> http://tylisaari.com/models/shows/wf2004/chrisw.htm


Now that is some cool stuff! Hey ChrisW...can you scan some of these or take a digital pic of these sketches/prints and e-mail them to me for my personal collection of concept stuff?

JP...I wasn't giving anyone a hard time ...I was just trying to spur some conversation...no harm / no foul! I don't mind comments as long as they also try to contribute to the thread...

This is some cool stuff. Does anyone have Dice's e-mail to see if he ever saw the swimming creature and possibly have a pic of it somewhere that PL considered?

MMM


----------



## Prince of Styrene II

Nova Designs said:


> Ash's chanisaw arm with blinky lights and motorized sound fx!


That Pokemon kid had _a chainsaw_?!?!  :freak:



MonsterModelMan said:


> I know that there was a Yama's Hawg and we saw a prototype of it too!


*Yama's Hawg is no myth!!* I have one!!! Signed by 'Da hawg himself!


----------



## Jokerman

Oh the stories that could be told...


----------



## ChrisW

Hi Guys - Happy Thanksgiving!

First, no matter what you may think you remember about a Creature kit, it never got beyond a drawn concept. It was an idea that was thrown out to wholesale buyers to gauge their interest, and the interest wasn't there.
OK, here's one that will blow you guys away. Polar Lights wanted to do a kit of Raquel Welch from "1,000,000 Years B.C.". The kit had actually been sculpted out. Unfortunately, events prevented it from happening. THere were discussions of releasing the kit as a generic "Cave Girl", kit, but Playing Mantis has always worked above board with licensors and decided the "Garage Kit" approach just wasn't in the company's interest.

I really, REALLY wanted to do that cover...


Chris


----------



## Scott Hasty

OMG, Chris, that War of the Worlds alien art is incredible. A kit of that would have been AWESOME! 

Scottie


----------



## AFILMDUDE

The War of the Worlds Alien design blows me away as well! And the Invisible Man diorama rocks!

I wonder if thre was some way these awesome conceptual designs - now that they are discarded - would be available to the garage kit market?


----------



## Dave Hussey

Chris - a 1,000,000 BC Raquel kit - that would have been awesome! What happened to the sculpt? Could it ever see the light of day as a garagge kit now I wonder? Raquel in scuba suit from Fantastic Voyage along with a Proteus would have been a nice series of related kits. Too bad!

Huzz


----------



## Dave Hussey

And yes, I would certainly buy a resin kit of the War of the Worlds Alien as well as a Raquel from 1,000,000 BC or fantastic Voyage! Just get Sarge / Wilco to do them and the quality will be first rate.

Huzz


----------



## John P

Steve CultTVman Iverson said:


> And happy thanksgiving to you too, John.
> 
> Steve


 And to you and yours, O lord of post deletions .


----------



## Mark McGovern

*Drool drool...*



ChrisW said:


> ...OK, here's one that will blow you guys away. Polar Lights wanted to do a kit of Raquel Welch from "1,000,000 Years B.C."...I really, REALLY wanted to do that cover...Chris


ACK! Now, having only just heard the idea, I really, REALLY want you to have done the cover, Chris! :tongue: As for the kit, it's probably just as well that the model never got made. Given the nature of the artistic and resourceful yet *aberrant* minds we have on this here board, I can easily see where Raquel Welch figure kits could have made it get mighty crowded on the table behind the Black Curtain at WonderFest... :devil:


----------



## dreamer

Chris, inspiring work as always! I'd love to have seen those as kits. 



Mark McGovern said:


> ... it's probably just as well that the model never got made. Given the nature of the artistic and resourceful yet *aberrant* minds we have on this here board, I can easily see where Raquel Welch figure kits could have made it get mighty crowded on the table behind the Black Curtain at WonderFest... :devil:


Oh, the possibilities! I'd have been buying that kit in bulk the way John P buys Enterprise kits...


----------



## John P

As long as her face didn't look like David Brenner!


----------



## XactoHazzard

The funny thing is we don't get a kit of the awesome WotW Martian but we get the stupid Titan AE... We don't get the awesome Invisible man dio but we get the copletely irrelevant "Salem Witch" We don't get the really sweet new Creature but we get the awful Mummy movie kit... Yeah "they" (suits) know what they are talkin about. Kinda makes you wonder why they even have the big meetings around the big table to discuss the big ideas that will never make it to production... But instead offer us the kits that will be $2 at Hobby Lobby b/c "they" know what we will want to buy...

That feels better... Hey ChrisW awesome work brotha! I love seeing concept work and I completely understand MMM's angle in starting this thread, some stuff will leak eventually, right now there are boxes of PL stuff that no one has gone through in a long time, some one raid the storage garages... I would love to frequent some flea markets in the PL neighborhood some day and see all the "stuff" that surfaces after offices are cleaned out and dumpsters are raided.

Travis


----------



## Dr. Brad

XactoHazzard said:


> The funny thing is we don't get a kit of the awesome WotW Martian but we get the stupid Titan AE... We don't get the awesome Invisible man dio but we get the copletely irrelevant "Salem Witch"


And Trek fans will get the Scorpion instead of, oh, a whole lot of other things they'd have rather seen! (that one will always mystify me)

Brad.


----------



## BatToys

ChrisW said:


> OK, here's one that will blow you guys away. Polar Lights wanted to do a kit of Raquel Welch from "1,000,000 Years B.C.". The kit had actually been sculpted out...
> I really, REALLY wanted to do that cover...
> 
> 
> Chris


Was this the sculpt in the lower right? I wish PL made this kit. I showed it to Raquel in person and she liked it. Revell toyed with the idea of a Raquel Cavegirl kit in a meeting over 4 years ago. I believe a Raquel kit would have sold well using garage kit popularity as a barometer for the mainstream.


----------



## Prince of Styrene II

Originally Posted by *ChrisW*
_OK, here's one that will blow you guys away. Polar Lights wanted to do a kit of Raquel Welch from "1,000,000 Years B.C.". _


BatToys said:


> Was this the sculpt in the lower right?


**whimper**


----------



## flyingfrets

AFILMDUDE said:


> The War of the Worlds Alien design blows me away as well! And the Invisible Man diorama rocks!
> 
> I wonder if thre was some way these awesome conceptual designs - now that they are discarded - would be available to the garage kit market?


This is going back to 1995 or '96, but I'd gone to the fall Chiller show on a Sunday and one of the dealers from the west coast (wish I could remember his name) was doing kits based on box art / prototypes that Aurora had either rejected or never got around to.

He had built-ups posed in front of the concept art that had been done for Aurora (I'd seen scans of the artwork in an Aurora history book so these weren't just flights of fancy on his part).

Truly incredible sculpting...really brought these concepts to life. Sadly, I can only remember the kit I actually bought (The Phantom and his wolf...very dynamic pose) because I got such a great deal on it (he didn't want to haul too much inventory back with him).

So, to answer your question, yes it's possible that these MAY see the light of day as GKs. Just depends on whether someone wants to invest the time and money to do them.

BTW: Not 100% sure, but I believe the Raquel Welch kits that were scanned are by Mike Cusanelli, but they're definitely *NOT* Polar. 

'Frets


----------



## Tholian

Mitchellmania said:


> I would have loved to have that GODZILLA diorama!!! I wonder who has the buildup that was shown at the toy fare? I Have a pic of it somewhere.


I have seen the King Kong model that was out a while ago. But I haven't come acroos the old Godzilla. Did they ever re-issue this kit?


----------



## Tholian

BatToys said:


> Was this the sculpt in the lower right? I wish PL made this kit. I showed it to Raquel in person and she liked it. Revell toyed with the idea of a Raquel Cavegirl kit in a meeting over 4 years ago. I believe a Raquel kit would have sold well using garage kit popularity as a barometer for the mainstream.


Were they going to do a Arnold Model? Or is that just your Sculpt?


----------



## John P

Dr. Brad said:


> And Trek fans will get the Scorpion instead of, oh, a whole lot of other things they'd have rather seen! (that one will always mystify me)


 Me too, Brad, Me too. Dave Metzner said "because I think it's neat."
Wasted plastic. RC2 is gonna see the low sales on that thing, and decide NEVER to do another shuttle kit ever again. We can kiss the Galileo good bye.


----------



## DinoMike

BatToys, the Raquel sculpt you pointed out is the old Lunar Models kit.


----------



## BatToys

DinoMike said:


> BatToys, the Raquel sculpt you pointed out is the old Lunar Models kit.


No, it isn't. The Lunar one didn't even look like her.


----------



## BatToys

Tholian said:


> Were they going to do a Arnold Model? Or is that just your Sculpt?


No, they didn't think much of it. Maybe PL thought an Arnold kit would never sell.


----------



## TAY666

XactoHazzard said:


> The funny thing is we don't get a kit of the awesome WotW Martian but we get the stupid Titan AE...


I hey I like that kit!


> We don't get the awesome Invisible man dio but we get the copletely irrelevant "Salem Witch"


Which is an aurora classic, and a favorite of my daughter's


> We don't get the really sweet new Creature but we get the awful Mummy movie kit...


What's wrong with the mummy kit?
I think it is a great piece of styrene.
Besides, they wanted to do the creature, distributors wouldn't carry it. So if you want to blame anyone for that, blame the companies like diamond.


----------



## Just Plain Al

Tholian said:


> I have seen the King Kong model that was out a while ago. But I haven't come acroos the old Godzilla. Did they ever re-issue this kit?


Yes, they re-popped the Aurora Godzilla. Plus they did another Godzilla kit using a new sculpt, it's something like 16" tall or so with a diorama base.


----------



## Edge

Here's the a link to the new zilla:

http://www.doll-hobby.com/prodinfo.asp?number=5046&variation=&aitem=28&mitem=72

They also have the re-pop.

Edge


----------



## Tholian

BatToys said:


> No, it isn't. The Lunar one didn't even look like her.


If you by chance do a Resin cast, let me know, I may be interested in getting one.

I apologize, I quoted the wrong thread. I am talking about the Arnold figure.


----------



## Tholian

Just Plain Al said:


> Yes, they re-popped the Aurora Godzilla. Plus they did another Godzilla kit using a new sculpt, it's something like 16" tall or so with a diorama base.


Time to hit E-bay. CChhaarrggeee IT!


----------



## Krel

I like the Martain, it's pose, and the background. But I really wish that they had done Robby's car.

David.


----------



## Mark McGovern

*Who knows...?*

Maybe we will one day see these ideas released as styrene kits by the "Lost Polar Lights Company" - ?


----------



## flyingfrets

Mark McGovern said:


> Maybe we will one day see these ideas released as styrene kits by the "Lost Polar Lights Company" - ?


:lol: :lol: :lol:

Thanks Mark...I just shot Pepsi out my nose!


----------



## Trek Ace

John P said:


> And screw him if he can't take a joke.


 Hey, guess what!

I just got banned from the Cult forum! 

I simply posted a correction for Steve's poor spelling - with my usual wit and good humor.
Even added the customary smiley face at the end. (  )

Went back a while later, and came upon this page:


 

*system message*

*You have been banned from this Community*


*The administrator of this community has banned you from viewing
and posting here. If you feel this is a mistake, please contact the
administrator* *of the community you were trying to access. 
DO NOT contact ezboard support. This is between you and the
community administrator(s).*

*Thank you.*



Too funny!



I tried to be charitable and contribute to what appears to be a rapidly declining forum with wit and good cheer in an attempt to keep it interesting.


Oh, well!



It is my sincere wish that Steve be given the gift of a sense of humor for the holidays. Bless him!


:lol:


----------



## ChrisW

BatToys - No, that's not it. The sculpt is based on the famous poster pose of Raquel, like the sample in the lower right of your images. It was a new sculpt commissioned by PL, very nice likeness. 
I own copyright of those designs not bought or produced by PL.
The Titan A.E. kit actually makes a pretty cool looking kit! It's a challenging kit, with the clear blue styrene, but done well is very effective. Too bad the movie tanked...
The Invisible man concept that Trevor posted on his site had a fair chance of seeing the light of day. Both Dave and Tom were enthusiastic about it. One of the selling points was that it improved upon the "static" pose of the much maligned Dr. Jekyll kit! Unfortunately, the latest figure kit figures at the time didn't justify the cost of new tooling.


----------



## txbuster

All I know is that it's been pretty depressing lately for those of us who are only into figure kits. While I am thankful for all of the repops of Aurora monster kits and resculpts of Wolfman, Phantom of the Opera, Godzilla and the new Mummy - I'm still greedy enough to want more! I still visit this site reguarly in hopes that "good news" will eventually be forthcoming.


----------



## flyingfrets

txbuster said:


> All I know is that it's been pretty depressing lately for those of us who are only into figure kits. While I am thankful for all of the repops of Aurora monster kits and resculpts of Wolfman, Phantom of the Opera, Godzilla and the new Mummy - I'm still greedy enough to want more! I still visit this site reguarly in hopes that "good news" will eventually be forthcoming.


I'm essentially a "hardware" modeler...ships, gadgets, etc. Every now and then though, I'll find a figure kit that I just have to have (Vampirella, The Phantom and RoboCop to name just a few).

Funny thing about it is that most of the figure kits I've done were GKs anyway. Now don't everybody jump all over me for saying this, but most of the figure kits I've seen done in styrene were pretty lame. Yes, I'm sure there are exceptions, but it's been my experience that the resin kits are able to convey more dynamic poses and are better able to reproduce the likenesses of the characters. Can't remember who did them but there were kits of Batman and Robin that were dead ringers for Adam West & Burt Ward. Ditto for The Green Hornet and Kato kits. The Kato figure not only looked like Bruce Lee, but was posed in such a way that he looked like he was ready to kick some serious a_s.

Indeed, I liked Polar's big Godzilla (kept playing BOC's "Godzilla" while I was building him..."Oh no, there goes Tokyo" just fit the mood of the scene  !). On the other hand, I've had several Japanese vinyl kits of 'Zilla that were *truly *incredible and perfectly captured the nuances of the radioactive raider as he changed over the years.

IMO styrene figure kits are generally too "static" looking. Don't know if that's due to the molding process, the way the parts have to be broken down or what, but it's an observation that has stayed with me since I found GKs in the mid '80s.

My point is that I've never relied on the styrene industry for the figure kits I was looking for, so from that perspective, the changes at Polar don't change the face of the hobby for me.

No matter what you build, just keep on building!

Just my 2 cents for what it's worth.


----------



## John P

Trek Ace said:


> Hey, guess what!
> 
> I just got banned from the Cult forum!


 Congratulations! I'll probably be right behind you if I don't keep my trap shut. I had a post deleted just because I asked everybody to stop sniping at the Hobby Talk forums and get along with each other. This hobby's too small to be devided by silliness.


----------



## BatToys

ChrisW said:


> BatToys - The sculpt is based on the famous poster pose of Raquel... It was a new sculpt commissioned by PL, very nice likeness.


Can we please see it?


----------



## Dr. Brad

John P said:


> This hobby's too small to be devided by silliness.


Don't you mean "divided"?


----------



## John P

Don't be silly!


----------



## Griffworks

John P said:


> Congratulations! I'll probably be right behind you if I don't keep my trap shut. I had a post deleted just because I asked everybody to stop sniping at the Hobby Talk forums and get along with each other. This hobby's too small to be devided by silliness.


Sad, isn't it? You can't say anything in even a constructively critical manner w/o getting your threads edited/deleted or getting banned, but other forums w/in this small community of ours can get flamed...? 

So much for folks who allegedly have the "best interests of the hobby" in mind.... 

And then you get "old timers" who create brand-spankin' new accounts that make out they're someone else, from some other part of the U.S. and start causing problems in various forums....  

- - - - - - 

Jeffrey Griffin
Griffworks Shipyards

* * * * * *

Star Trek Scale Modeling WebRing


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson

You seem to be upset about something Jeff.


----------



## Griffworks

Upset? No. 

Disappointed? Yes.  

- - - - - - 

Jeffrey Griffin
Griffworks Shipyards

* * * * * *

Star Trek Scale Modeling WebRing


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson

Seems you're taking this kind of personally. Hope you're not loosing too much sleep over it.


----------



## Chuck_P.R.

Griffworks said:


> Upset? No.
> 
> Disappointed? Yes.
> 
> - - - - - -
> 
> Jeffrey Griffin
> Griffworks Shipyards
> 
> * * * * * *
> 
> Star Trek Scale Modeling WebRing


Don't let the soup Natzi get to you Jeff!!!

Or it will be _*"No soup for you!!!"*_ :lol:


----------



## Chuck_P.R.

Trek Ace said:


> Hey, guess what!
> 
> I just got banned from the Cult forum!
> 
> I simply posted a correction for Steve's poor spelling - with my usual wit and good humor.
> Even added the customary smiley face at the end. (  )
> 
> Went back a while later, and came upon this page:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *system message*
> 
> *You have been banned from this Community*
> 
> 
> *The administrator of this community has banned you from viewing*
> *and posting here. If you feel this is a mistake, please contact the*
> *administrator* *of the community you were trying to access. *
> *DO NOT contact ezboard support. This is between you and the*
> *community administrator(s).*
> 
> *Thank you.*
> 
> 
> 
> Too funny!
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to be charitable and contribute to what appears to be a rapidly declining forum with wit and good cheer in an attempt to keep it interesting.
> 
> 
> Oh, well!
> 
> 
> 
> It is my sincere wish that Steve be given the gift of a sense of humor for the holidays. Bless him!
> 
> 
> :lol:


I told you not to ask for bread!
But would you listen?

Now it's *NO SOUP FOR YOU!!!!*


----------



## Chuck_P.R.

This message deleted by Chuck. Reason: missed having my posts deleted.


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson

You upset about something as well Chuck? Feeling better?


----------



## Trek Ace

Lurking over here, Steve?

Not enough action on your board?


----------



## Griffworks

Steve CultTVman Iverson said:


> Seems you're taking this kind of personally. Hope you're not loosing too much sleep over it.


Losing sleep over petty double standards stuff? 

Nah. 

Just bugs, is all. 

- - - - - - 

Jeffrey Griffin
Griffworks Shipyards

* * * * * *

Star Trek Scale Modeling WebRing


----------



## Edge

"The more you tighten your grip, Tarkin, the more star systems will slip
through your fingers"

Edge


----------



## razorwyre1

back on the topic at hand, that raquel kit pictured does look like the lunar, unless somebody else also does women that look like they have mens jaws. (i dont remember the sculptors name, but he did a number of female portrait kits, and the resembelence was pretty good, except for the jawline, which was steroid city.)

the trouble with distributors and licensing is that they go by sheer numbers, and they dont know how to measure something with a smaller but very strong cult following (unless it gets a lot of press). another trouble is that the universal monsters tend to get lumped together in their heads, so a monster that has a very strong following like the creature is percived as having the same sort of sales as a second stringer like the hunchback.

there also the problem that the distributors dont seem to understand the extent to which the modeling hobby is graying, and that older folks are more inclined to purchase something from an old favorite as opposed to the flavor of the week hot license. its the "star wars" effect on licensing. every toy company is looking for the next license that will be as hot as the original star wars was. then when thinking that "every genre movie is a hot license" or "gee universal says this van helsing is the next super hot thing" and then it doesnt pan out, they dont want to get burned again and pass over something that would be strong. 

i think this all may be angels on the head of a pin anyway. pl kept the mass produced figure kit hobby going past its death anyway, and we'll have to see whether the new management will do likewise.


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson

Jeff, seems to me you are enjoying your disappointment. Don't let me interupt.


----------



## StarshipClass

flyingfrets said:


> Funny thing about it is that most of the figure kits I've done were GKs anyway. Now don't everybody jump all over me for saying this, but most of the figure kits I've seen done in styrene were pretty lame.


I'm with you on that one! It seems a shame that the styrene kits have to undergo major surgery with lots of epoxy putty to look halfway decent. The GK kits on the other hand have been incredible in their dynamic poses et. al.


----------



## John P

Steve CultTVman Iverson said:


> Jeff, seems to me you are enjoying your disappointment. Don't let me interupt.


 Take it to email Steve, this is beyond the pervue of this forum.


----------



## origAurora buyer

John P said:


> Take it to email Steve, this is beyond the pervue of this forum.


What is the _pervue_ of this forum?

OAB


----------



## Trek Ace

Ah, hell. Just for fun! 

Pervue is, of course, code for _* purview*_. 


FYI,

A sentence very much like the one above is what got me permanently banned from the Cult forum. :lol:

Just substitute the word "pervue" with the words "Enteprise and Scorpian" (Steve's spelling) together with my friendly correction, and you'll be witness to the horrible infraction which I committed on that "other" board.



He he he he he he he he. . . . . . .


----------



## Griffworks

Steve CultTVman Iverson said:


> Jeff, seems to me you are enjoying your disappointment. Don't let me interupt.


Who's enjoying what here...? 

- - - - - - 

Jeffrey Griffin
Griffworks Shipyards

* * * * * *

Star Trek Scale Modeling WebRing


----------



## StarshipClass

Griffworks said:


> Who's enjoying what here...?


That's what I'm trying to figure out! :freak:


----------



## Chuck_P.R.

Steve CultTVman Iverson said:


> You upset about something as well Chuck? Feeling better?


Not at all Steve! It's called "tongue-in-cheek" humor Steve. I was making a few jokes. We humans enjoy jokes, humor, laughter. I know it's illogical and may not compute, but trust me. We enjoy this thing called "humor." 


^^^I know this is a little like trying to explain coreography to Helen Keller guys, but I thought I would at least try.


----------



## ChrisW

Kind of back on track... 

At Toy Fair 2004 last February Playing Mantis had their new Memory Lane Peanuts collection on display. Included with the "Christmas Show" figures (that came with bases that looked like the stage) was a "Linus Play Set" that Had Linus out in the middle of the stage, with spotlights, footlights, etc. The sayings included with the set was the speech that Linus gave in the show, ending with "...and that's what Christmas is all about, Charlie Brown". Fast forward to the Christmas season, and while other figures are available, the Linus set is nowhere to be seen. Now, they may be saving it for next year, but I have to wonder whether wholesale buyers deemed it "politically incorrect" to have a Christmas play figure reciting bible verse... if that is the case, I weep for us all...


----------



## Dave Hussey

Hi Chris,

I've been scanning through this thread. Its getting fairly lengthy so I apologize if I have missed a detail..... But am I right that you own the rights to the 1,000,000 BC Raquel sculpt? Any chance we could see it in a resin kit?

Huzz


----------



## phrankenstign

*The Amazing CW Super-Sculptor*

I believe, and I hope Mr. White will correct me if I'm wrong, that he has retained the rights to his 2-D artwork. I don't know if ol' CW has ever displayed any 3-D sculpts before on any of the modeling boards........


Please feel free to delete this post if I have mispelled any words!


----------



## phrankenstign

*Delete Below....*

<This post has been deleted.>


----------



## AFILMDUDE

ChrisW said:


> Kind of back on track...
> 
> At Toy Fair 2004 last February Playing Mantis had their new Memory Lane Peanuts collection on display. Included with the "Christmas Show" figures (that came with bases that looked like the stage) was a "Linus Play Set" that Had Linus out in the middle of the stage, with spotlights, footlights, etc. The sayings included with the set was the speech that Linus gave in the show, ending with "...and that's what Christmas is all about, Charlie Brown". Fast forward to the Christmas season, and while other figures are available, the Linus set is nowhere to be seen. Now, they may be saving it for next year, but I have to wonder whether wholesale buyers deemed it "politically incorrect" to have a Christmas play figure reciting bible verse... if that is the case, I weep for us all...


Sad indeed...


----------



## John P

Warning label on box:



> WARNING: This toy recites dogmatic verse from the "Holy Bible" of the Christian religion relating to the Christmas holiday that may be offensive to members of non-Christian religions and non-Theists. Not suitable for use by non-*****, Infidels, and Other non-Christians. Not to be used in piblic schools. Sale of this item is not to be construed as Evangelism or Missionaryism on the part of Playing Mantis, Racing Champions, or the store in which it is sold. Reg U.S. Pat. Off.


 Aw hell, I'm agnostic, a died-in-the-wool hater of organized religion, and even *I* don't mind the idea of Linus reciting lines from the Bible in a popular TV show.


----------



## lonfan

John P said:


> Warning label on box:
> 
> 
> Aw hell, I'm agnostic, a died-in-the-wool hater of organized religion, and even *I* don't mind the idea of Linus reciting lines from the Bible in a popular TV show.


Jeeze, This is gittin' Interesteing! lol So I Guess a "Passion Of The Christ" Kit is outta the question? 

JOHN/LONFAN


----------



## Zorro

John P said:


> Warning label on box:
> 
> 
> Aw hell, I'm agnostic, a died-in-the-wool hater of organized religion, and even *I* don't mind the idea of Linus reciting lines from the Bible in a popular TV show.


What John said.


----------



## StarshipClass

lonfan said:


> . . . So I Guess a "Passion Of The Christ" Kit is outta the question?


It's all right as long as you don't worship the model after you've completed it.


----------



## ChrisW

Huzz - Phranky is right, I own copyright to my _drawn_ designs, no sculpts. And sorry, no images of the sculpt to post.


----------



## Dave Hussey

Ah!

Thanks!

Huzz


----------



## Chuck_P.R.

lonfan said:


> Jeeze, This is gittin' Interesteing! lol So I Guess a "Passion Of The Christ" Kit is outta the question?
> 
> JOHN/LONFAN


So I guess we won't be getting a SouthPark "Passion of the Jew" kit either???:tongue:


----------



## Mike Warshaw

Even if we did, you could only get it wholesale.


----------



## StarshipClass

Mike Warshaw said:


> Even if we did, you could only get it wholesale.


I think that kit is free. You can't earn it, you get it only through grace.


----------



## Chuck_P.R.

PerfesserCoffee said:


> I think that kit is free. You can't earn it, you get it only through grace.


Thought that was "Passion of the Puritans," or what was that fly-by-night Christian sect that started Trinity College...?

Never bought into that grace crap myself.
Glad I'm Catholic. At least I've got a shot at purgatory. Don't know if I'd want to go to heaven if they let somebody like me in immediately.


----------



## MonsterModelMan

WOW! I get back from hunting and I see Steve is up to his same ole stuff and now we're talking about religion or maybe not...and I see a few have had a sense of humor inbetween too! Or was that just a spelling check?

Thanks to those who tried to stay somewhat "on-topic". Someone mentioned seeing a new PL King Kong diorama...are there any pics of that to be seen?
I've been enjoying some of Tom Graham's model books and the history section and love seeing stuff that didn't make the mustard or that couldn't get licensed or whatever... I also love to hear about stories that may have happened like how the PL Guillotine eventually made it to see the light of day again thanks to some people on this BB pushing corporate America.

Anyone got anything else to add to this thread that is PL oriented? 
Crack a joke or bash something but at least stay with the topic okay?

MMM


----------



## StarshipClass

Chuck_P.R. said:


> Glad I'm Catholic. At least I've got a shot at purgatory. Don't know if I'd want to go to heaven if they let somebody like me in immediately.


 :lol: I know what you mean: I don't want to be in any club that will have me as a member.


----------



## StarshipClass

MonsterModelMan said:


> Crack a joke or bash something but at least stay with the topic okay?


  Sorry!


----------



## MonsterModelMan

PerfesserCoffee said:


> Sorry!


And didn't you mean to add "Great kit Chris or something?  

MMM


----------



## beck

i remember being very dissapointed that the Creature kit got shot down . but i do recall there being serious talk about the big King Kong . i would love to see the prototype if it does exist .
does anyone know if it was Jim Groman that was slated to do Kong also ? 
hb


----------



## MonsterModelMan

I remember asking Tom Lowe myself during one of those special once a year chat sessions on this here BB about a BIG Kong and he said he liked the idea and it was a possibility but I never saw anything come of it. This was after the 16" Godzilla was released. I think we were all figuring that it would be a great matchup to have both of these kits side by side.
Can anyone answer whether it went farther than that conversation?

MMM


----------



## StarshipClass

MonsterModelMan said:


> And didn't you mean to add "Great kit Chris or something?


[sputter, sputter] Oh, yeah! I like the idea of a big Kong, too! :freak: :jest:


----------



## John P

Staying on topic is highly overrated.


----------



## XactoHazzard

Chuck_P.R. said:


> Thought that was "Passion of the Puritans," or what was that fly-by-night Christian sect that started Trinity College...?
> 
> Never bought into that grace crap myself.
> Glad I'm Catholic. At least I've got a shot at purgatory. Don't know if I'd want to go to heaven if they let somebody like me in immediately.



Chuck... The Catholics have grace as well... You receive graces from the Sacrements but even if you happen to die in the "state of grace" you(and I) would still have to go to detention first(purgatory) B/c most do not repent or atone so even though some die in grace they still have stuff to atone to. Unless of course you suffer alot here and offer it up. At least the best thing about purgatory is that you know you have a 100% chance of never spending eternity in Hades  Pray up people, times are not getting any better!

Oh and yeah the Kong Kit would have been cool...

Travis


----------



## Chuck_P.R.

John P said:


> Staying on topic is highly overrated.


*"No Soup for You!!!"*


----------



## Matthew Green

> Chuck... The Catholics have grace as well... You receive graces from the Sacrements but even if you happen to die in the "state of grace" you(and I) would still have to go to detention first(purgatory) B/c most do not repent or atone so even though some die in grace they still have stuff to atone to. Unless of course you suffer alot here and offer it up. At least the best thing about purgatory is that you know you have a 100% chance of never spending eternity in Hades  Pray up people, times are not getting any better!


 Not being Catholic....WHERE oh where do you get that stuff? None of what you just said is in the Bible at all...


----------



## razorwyre1

if im not mistaken the catholics have a couple extra books in their bible which spells all that out.


----------



## Matthew Green

> some die in grace they still have stuff to atone to.


Then those extra books must totally disregard Rom 6:7,23

If you are dead, you have paid for all your sins. Why do you have to atone for them in the afterlife?


----------



## John P

> Then those extra books must totally disregard Rom 6:7,23


 Is that _Rom: Space Knight_, the old Marvel comic from the 80s?

Anyway, don't you know the Catholics have a rule for EVERYthing? They're like Minbari fer cryin out loud.


----------



## Mike Warshaw

A lot of people left the church these last few years after learning what officials were hiding. Shows what good rules are and how hollow some of these ideas can be.


----------



## StarshipClass

[shameless plug]Whatever your religion is (or isn't) if you're looking for good back to basics 1st century AD church, give the Church of Christ (*not* the Mormon 'Church of Jesus Christ') a try. 

It sloughs off all the ritualistic behavior that (IMHO  ) is not called for in the New Testament.[/shameless plug]

While you won't see icons or other representations (statues, paintings, crosses, etc.) in the church buildings of the CofC, I've still wanted to do a cruxifixion diorama as a historical illustration. It would make for some cool effects and dramatic scenery.


----------



## MonsterModelMan

Matthew Green said:


> Then those extra books must totally disregard Rom 6:7,23
> 
> If you are dead, you have paid for all your sins. Why do you have to atone for them in the afterlife?


Paul has already stated that through faith in Christ we stand acquitted, "not guilty" before God. The difference is that before we were saved we were slaves to our sinful nature, but now we can choose to live for Christ (see Galatians 2:20)

But like I said...I think that Big Kong would have been cool! Anyone got pics?  

MMM


----------



## Zorro

King Kong died for our sins. Jor-El sent his only begotten son to save mankind. I've got a partial Big Frankie build-up - just the boots and the rock and chain (it's all I could afford). I've got it displayed with a scratch-built sign that says "The Rapture". I like religious themes in model kits.


----------



## Trek Ace

Amen.


----------



## MonsterModelMan

Zorro said:


> I like religious themes in model kits.


Zorro,
Here are a few....

http://store.dayspring-store.com/collections-life-of-christ-sculptures.html

Just to stay on topic...I don't think that PL would have considered these although a good 1/8 scale would have been nice...!

MMM


----------



## ChrisW

Zorro said:


> King Kong died for our sins. Jor-El sent his only begotten son to save mankind. I've got a partial Big Frankie build-up - just the boots and the rock and chain (it's all I could afford). I've got it displayed with a scratch-built sign that says "The Rapture". I like religious themes in model kits.


This has got to be one of the greatest posts in the history of this board. On-topic and off-topic threads combined with bitingly satirical yet suprising inoffensive good humor. Congratulations Zorro, you have yet again earned my respect...


----------



## A Taylor

King Kong is dead???


----------



## Chuck_P.R.

ChrisW said:


> This has got to be one of the greatest posts in the history of this board. On-topic and off-topic threads combined with bitingly satirical yet suprising inoffensive good humor. Congratulations Zorro, you have yet again earned my respect...


Mine too! Almost as much respect as that married Catholic Priest I once met!:lol:

And yes, there is one circumstance under which married Priests can be ordained in the Catholic Church...

I'll let you religous scholars chew on that one for awhile...

Meanwhile I'm considering doing a model of my Parish church. That way I can buy a bunch of 1/350 parishoners and see how it would look filled...

[ducking from lightening as I run from the room]


----------



## XactoHazzard

Zorro said:


> King Kong died for our sins. Jor-El sent his only begotten son to save mankind. I've got a partial Big Frankie build-up - just the boots and the rock and chain (it's all I could afford). I've got it displayed with a scratch-built sign that says "The Rapture". I like religious themes in model kits.



Don't forget the references in The Terminator... 

John Conner (JC) sends an "arch angel"(Reese) to the past to protect the future mother of the "savior" The one that will fight the evils of that time and "redeem" those who stand with him. Reese is like the angel Gabriel, a warrior for the Lord sent to Earth, appearing to Mary and annoucing the birth of our lord through her... Mary says yes to God to Birth the Savior and Sarah also says yes to that responsibility, eventually.

Was that a stretch? Here's a better one...

The train scene in Spiderman 2, when he is bringing the train to a stop seemed familiar... The image of a man giving a total sacrifice, arms outstretched, in total agony, giving his WHOLE self for "his" people, unconditionally. The whole theme of the movie was self sacrifice but that image was very Christ-like even down to the large wound on his side.

Travis


----------



## StarshipClass

XactoHazzard said:


> The train scene in Spiderman 2 . . . [t]he whole theme of the movie was self sacrifice but that image was very Christ-like even down to the large wound on his side.


Now you're scaring me!


----------



## Zorro

Yeah, good examples both. Sometimes it _is_ a bit of a stretch - as in one of my favorite scenes in one of my favorite movies of all time - Paul Newman as Cool Hand Luke, legs crossed at the ankles, arms outstretched, head turned to one side as he passes out on the table in his BVDs after winning the bet that he could eat 50 eggs. It's a real stretch but it's still a great image in a great movie about a man who ultimately sacrifices himself for good of his fellow man.


----------



## lonfan

Hey Seriously Wasn't There a BIG "Seaview" mentioned by Mr. Lowe at that same chat that the Larger Kong was mentioned? And BTW if you just GOTTA have a Kong Model that is Close to Scale with the PL Zilla' You should check out the Beautiful Vinyl Kit from Darkhorse I don't recall who sculpted it but once you can get past ALL the Alignment and Putty issues...lol it's still a Fantastic Kit.

JOHN/LONFAN


----------



## MonsterModelMan

lonfan said:


> And BTW if you just GOTTA have a Kong Model that is Close to Scale with the PL Zilla' You should check out the Beautiful Vinyl Kit from Darkhorse ...it's still a Fantastic Kit.
> JOHN/LONFAN


John,

I've got one and the other (Bowen one I think) is the one you might be talking about. I think that there were two of King Kong from Dark Horse.

MMM


----------



## lonfan

Yeah MMM, I've got the one with his Arm outstreched (my wife sez he looks like he's singing Opera lol) Anyhoo I never really liked the other DH Kong (the one w/Him in chains) I coulda gotten one for about 20.00 Bucks When I bought the Big Vinyl KK I just didn't Care for the Facial Look It's just me but IMHO that Kong (I've herd it called the Harryhousen Kong) Anyhoo that one I've herd is a Nicer Kit and there was some little minature Reporters that were included.Still I like Mine with the Rock Base.
JOHN/LONFAN


----------



## beck

i got the Harryhausen Kong when they were on sale from Things From Another World . i like it a lot tho it is kinda small . but it is neat to have a kit that was cast from an actual sculpt of his . 
the bigger Kong is also very nice . a buddy of mine has that one . i'll have to tell about the singing opera thing lol .
true there was discussed a larger version of the Seaview . that would have been nice .
hb


----------



## razorwyre1

the tsukuda kong was a very nice kit as well. it was the first kit that i used glass doll eyes in and that convinced me to do that whenever possible


----------



## XactoHazzard

lonfan said:


> Hey Seriously Wasn't There a BIG "Seaview" mentioned by Mr. Lowe at that same chat that the Larger Kong was mentioned? And BTW if you just GOTTA have a Kong Model that is Close to Scale with the PL Zilla' You should check out the Beautiful Vinyl Kit from Darkhorse I don't recall who sculpted it but once you can get past ALL the Alignment and Putty issues...lol it's still a Fantastic Kit.
> 
> JOHN/LONFAN


The big Kong from Dark Horse was sculpted by the great Randy Bowen









This little guy was a cast from a Harryhausen sculpture...










Hey Lonfan can you pick me up that kong in chains for $20? I'll take it!

Travis


----------



## MonsterModelMan

Travis,
Thanks for the pics. I don't know if I ever saw these posted at the same time and I must say I like the Kong in Chains much better. A more action filled pose!
Something about the Bowen Kong looks very cartoonish to me IMHO. Great piece but not the Kong I would want to have next to my Big Godzilla.

MMM


----------



## XactoHazzard

I think exaggerated is what Bowen was going for... We have so many accurate Kong kits and similar style that when a good sculptor tries something different, I welcome it. You have to say that the dramatic pose and exaggerated features makes the Bowen Kong like 3D poster art. We all know Bowen has an ability to capture realism and characteristics... This is what makes me think that he went for the comic style on purpose.

Travis


----------



## beck

the Tsukuda Kong is i nice piece . one of the first vinyl kits i picked up way back when . come to think of it , it would probably look good with a scratch built dio base up by PL's big 'Zilla . 
X , i agree about the comic art style on the Dark Horse Bowen sculpt . in fact i was trying to think if i'd seen a similar pose on a comic book cover . 
hb


----------



## lonfan

Hey Trav- I'm sorry You might Try "Things From Another World" It's an online Store But this was Last Year they were offering 75% Off to Celebrate Kong's 75th Anniversary. That's when I snagged that "Bowen" Kong you have Pictured Shoot,Now that I see that Detailed Finished Piece I WISH I'd bought that Harryhausen Kit! Fantastic Work!!!
JOHN/LONFAN


----------



## XactoHazzard

Yeah I have taken advantage of TFAW many times... As a matter of fact I won a Vinyl 18 inch Bela Lugosi kit from them of the e-place. When I realised the sold alot of Dark Horse stuff I asked if they remembered back in the day Dark Horse made the metal figures of the photographers and Ann and Driscoll to go with the Harryhausen Kong. They said yeah they remember those... When my Dracula arrived it had a small bag enclosed with those 5 figures in it... FREE Of CHARGE... That is why I love this hobby, b/c people are always looking out for you. When Î purchased my Kongs it was on clearance directly from Dark Horse... B4 the internet was what it is today, through word of mouth I found out about the clearance. I was able to get the Harryhausen Kong for $25, The Bowen Kong for $15 and the Kong Bust for $19.95. I was so happy nad then MANY years later TFAW was blowing out all the Universal Monsters kits real cheap and I picked up the ones I have always wanted. So now instead of needing them all, I only need the Creature.

By the way, those are not my builds, I just googled it. 

Travis


----------

